# Breeder recommendations



## Rachel2407 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been trying to research breeders today, but for every breeder I've looked at, there seem to be pages on Google condemning them as puppy farms. The best way forward seems to be to get real life experiences by asking owners where they got their puppies from, if they'd recommend them. 

We're based in Swindon but don't mind a bit of a journey (2 hours or so) for the right breeder. 

Is anyone able to give me any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry I'm not from your area, I choose my from a hobby breeder, one who had experience with breeding from there older cockapoo. Their second cockapoo was the mother of Sid and it was her first litter. They choose a good stud who had a lot of experience. They were great breeders and I choose them because I liked the fact that the mother was part of the family and the pups were born and breed in a family home . Good luck with you search for your perfect pup X


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Rachel,
We picked our puppy up on Saturday and we bought her from a breeder called Hollymo, based in Newark, Nottingham.
It was a 2.5 - 3 hours trip for us but we just couldn't find anybody closer. I know how you feel though because you just want to find somebody reputable and a healthy happy puppy.

So far we are delighted with our puppy and happy with Victoria the breeder. She kept us updated on Daisy and we can phone her anytime we have any problems, and should we want to, we can even return her!

Hope you find somebody soon, Daisy is so much fun. If you go to the Puppy section, there is a photo of her in my thread about bringing Daisy home.

Good luck, Laura


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

We bought from Foxisle near Doncaster. Yes they are a larger breeder but we were happy with the way the set up and all the dogs. We picked Rupert up in December and so far he is an amazing pup. He's got a great manner and temperament. He's doing amazing with training and we think he's great. He's so friendly and loves everyone.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Even further for you (near Liverpool!) but Google Anzil cockapoo's, be surprised if you find anything negative.


----------



## Rachel2407 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Dawn, Anzil sounds really good and not toooo far. Did you get your dog from them?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, yes I did, he is 4 now and if i wanted another puppy I would go back to there, Anthony is not easy to get hold of, as you can imagine he has loads of enquiries and I think he spends all day with his dogs, but when he gets back to people he is happy to speak for a quite a while and answer any questions. worth the wait.


----------

